# Uhhhhhh…. BAMA..



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2022)

Today was a good day …


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## fishnguy (Oct 16, 2022)

Slayer seems like he's depressed! Someone cheer him up!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2022)

fishnguy said:


> Slayer seems like he's depressed! Someone cheer him up!



But……. 

………….Saban….


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2022)

Give 'em heck, Slayer!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2022)

Slayer,   what are your true emotions about the in question game?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Slayer,   what are your true emotions about the in question game?



that is all…


----------



## buckpasser (Oct 16, 2022)

You know it’s a strong thread when the OP has to keep posting in it to keep it going.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 16, 2022)

Well, looks like little pachyderm has taken the place of popsicle orange in slayers relentless posting over and over!!! 

I'm guessing his relentless posting of rotfl emojis over and over is just to buy him time to compile a big library of funny pachyderm gifs inwhich he will post in rapid fire succession. I can't wait.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Well, looks like little pachyderm has taken the place of popsicle orange in slayers relentless posting over and over!!!
> 
> I'm guessing his relentless posting of rotfl emojis over and over is just to buy him time to compile a big library of funny pachyderm gifs inwhich he will post in rapid fire succession. I can't wait.


Wait until I get out of the woods…


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 16, 2022)

I bet TJ done got him one of those Bill Dance hats now.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 16, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wait until I get out of the woods…


That's my boy!!!!!

Don't let that big buck slip by you becuase your playing on your phone!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2022)

Most undisciplined Saban team I've seen


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I bet TJ done got him one of those Bill Dance hats now.


I would let him on my boat, just so I could push him in the lake..


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 16, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Most undisciplined Saban team I've seen


I think we saw the same team against Texas and  T a&m. The only difference is Ewers got hurt and a&m is just bad.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> That's my boy!!!!!
> 
> Don't let that big buck slip by you becuase you’re playing on your phone!


Phones are toys. I need my laptop and my home network. This is going to be a job..


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Phones are toys. I need my laptop and my home network. This is going to be a job..



I'm certain you're up to it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 16, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Most undisciplined Saban team I've seen



It’s the most undisciplined team Bama has EVER had.

Saban is getting soft in his old age. Won’t be long now.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 16, 2022)

My uncle of all people happy Tennessee won?! The rapture is near


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2022)

I'm just waiting to hear all of the excuses for the loss. Bunch a cry babies.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 16, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm just waiting to hear all of the excuses for the loss. Bunch a cry babies.



Go find the complaints on the board and comeback.
I’ll wait, you’ll be awhile.
As usual its mostly just mutts running their mouth.

It was good game, Vols did great.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 16, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Go find the complaints on the board and comeback.
> I’ll wait, you’ll be awhile.
> As usual its mostly just mutts running their mouth.
> 
> It was good game, Vols did great.


It was a good game.  What do u think contributed to the Alabama defense giving up so many points. The gators held them back pretty good. The only other time the Vols scored so much this year was against cupcake ? teams.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Go find the complaints on the board and comeback.
> I’ll wait, you’ll be awhile.
> As usual its mostly just mutts running their mouth.
> 
> It was good game, Vols did great.


Dawgs running their mouths? You bammers invented mouth running! I think I'll prescribe you a tube of this. You may pick it up at your local pharmacy when you go to buy some more Kleenex.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 16, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs running their mouths? You bammers invented mouth running! I think I'll prescribe you a tube of this. You may pick it up at your local pharmacy when you go to buy some more Kleenex.
> 
> View attachment 1183293



Thanks for making my point, y’all have fun.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 16, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Thanks for making my point, y’all have fun.


What about my question?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> DAWGs gonna get their first L, the cupcake tour is over.





Ruger#3 said:


> Go find the complaints on the board and comeback.
> I’ll wait, you’ll be awhile.
> As usual its mostly just mutts running their mouth.
> 
> It was good game, Vols did great.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 16, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> It was a good game.  What do u think contributed to the Alabama defense giving up so many points. The gators held them back pretty good. The only other time the Vols scored so much this year was against cupcake ? teams.


Total inability to cover Vol wide receivers coupled with a fairly non-existent pass rush. Wil Anderson was double and triple teamed all night and the remaining Tide defense STILL couldn't get to Hooker.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2022)

As much as I dislike bama in a big way, I actually wanted them to win this game. We gotta play TN. Not bama............




Yet


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 16, 2022)

rhbama3 said:


> Total inability to cover Vol wide receivers coupled with a fairly non-existent pass rush. Wil Anderson was double and triple teamed all night and the remaining Tide defense STILL couldn't get to Hooker.



Exactly, Bama didn’t perform on D and failed to exploit opportunities such as the field goal.

Bama has no one to blame but themselves. I’m sure Coach will let them know.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Oct 16, 2022)

Nick preparing his successor


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 16, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Exactly, Bama didn’t perform on D and failed to exploit opportunities such as the field goal.
> 
> Bama has no one to blame but themselves. I’m sure Coach will let them know.


Saban already called his defense soft.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 16, 2022)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Saban already called his defense soft.



https://www.youtube.com/shorts/0aJKfHal-i8


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2022)

The Tennessee, Texas, and Texas A&M games, showed us that the Bama D isn't as good as we thought they would be. I actually thought the defense would be the strength of this team. They're good, but not great. And you can't blame it all on the defense. Young has made a lot of poor throws. Receivers dropping a lot of balls. And Young is easily rattled after he takes a sack or two, forcing him to make bad decisions. The Bama O line has struggled in these big games as well. There's plenty of blame to go around. Maybe Bama is better than this, or maybe they're simply not as good as everyone thought. There are teams left on the Bama schedule that can easily beat Bama, and it wouldn't surprise me to see them lose at least 2 more games. Bama still has their goals ahead of them, but they can't afford to lose another.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2022)

He needs to calm down. One of them hip replacement screws liable to come unloose.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 16, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


>



Nick better calm down. ? Can’t be healthy to have these types of outbursts at his age.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 16, 2022)

It’s always tough to watch the slow decline of one of the best to ever do it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2022)

SpotandStalk said:


> It’s always tough to watch the slow decline of one of the best to ever do it.


He'll retire and be looking forward to bingo night before much longer.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2022)

Saban was complaining about the calls by the refs in his postgame. If I was a reporter I would have asked him was his team still rebuilding!!!!!??? He’s so predictable. But he’s still the goat. That’s why I never county them out.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Saban was complaining about the calls by the refs in his postgame. If I was a reporter I would have asked him was his team still rebuilding!!!!!??? He’s so predictable. But he’s still the goat. That’s why I never county them out.


Remember, nobody beats Bama. They beat themselves.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 16, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> He'll retire and be looking forward to bingo night before much longer.



Those type outbursts aren’t allowed at the local bingo hall.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Saban was complaining about the calls by the refs in his postgame. If I was a reporter I would have asked him was his team still rebuilding!!!!!??? He’s so predictable. But he’s still the goat. That’s why I never county them out.


For some unfortunate reasons his checks to the refs are bouncing??

Maybe his AFLAC money ain't rolling in like it should!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2022)

SpotandStalk said:


> Those type outbursts aren’t allowed at the local bingo hall.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2022)

Doboy Dawg said:


> Nick preparing his successor
> View attachment 1183222


They won't be friends anymore if Deion takes the Auburn job!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2022)

So this is where the Bama refs were last night! This has got to be the most ridiculous thing ever. SMH!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 16, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> So this is where the Bama refs were last night! This has got to be the most ridiculous thing ever. SMH!


Never seen that before. That's just stupid on the refs part to even admit to calling a timeout during a live play.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 16, 2022)

“But my thutty five rangs on Muh bammer fangers”


----------



## Throwback (Oct 16, 2022)

PAUUUUUUUUL


----------



## Throwback (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2022)

@Throwback I'll listen to Paul Finebaum once in awhile just to see what all is going on, and that one dude named Legend that calls in gets on my nerves. Can't stand listening to that goober. Always laughs about 5 minutes at his own jokes, that are not even remotely funny. He's a Bama fan, too. But I wouldn't care if he was a Dawg fan, he's stupid! Of course, there are others I hate listening to as well, but ol' Legend is the worst. I like to listen for any breaking college football news, but don't care much for the silly callers. Most callers don't even talk sports, they just act stupid.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Oct 17, 2022)

SpotandStalk said:


> It’s always tough to watch the slow decline of one of the best to ever do it.


I definitely see the SLOW decline. 

2020 National Champs
2021 Lost the National Championship game to the team they defeated in the SEC Championship game. 
2022 TBD


----------



## Jay Hughes (Oct 17, 2022)

Roll Tide!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2022)

Jay Hughes said:


> I definitely see the SLOW decline.
> 
> 2020 National Champs
> 2021 Lost the National Championship game to the team they defeated in the SEC Championship game.
> 2022 TBD





Jay Hughes said:


> I definitely see the SLOW decline.
> 
> 2020 National Champs
> 2021 Lost the National Championship game to the team they defeated in the SEC Championship game.
> 2022 TBD



2022- Turnover machine and the MOST penalized team in the nation with 66 penalties in 7 games.

Most definitely a decline there. Never seen a Saban coached team play so undisciplined. Yeah they’re sitting in the top 10 but the writing is on the wall. Saban saddling up the Ol horse.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 17, 2022)

Jay Hughes said:


> I definitely see the SLOW decline.
> 
> 2020 National Champs
> 2021 Lost the National Championship game to the team they defeated in the SEC Championship game.
> 2022 TBD


Don't know about decline just yet but what I do know Is Bama has lost 3 times now since last oct and was a knats hair from losing 5 times and being 3-3 this season. I have watched them a few times this year and each time I think they look bad. I watched a Texas team beat them up on both lines of scrimmage all game. And there is not a doubt in my mind if Ewers doesn't go down early that game is not even close. With that said I gave them a pass as it just being a bad day but then T A&M happened. They are just off this year which is odd because Saban said it was a rebuilding year last year and then he said they have been locked in this year. If what I'm watching is locked in I'm thinking Saban is starting to lose his touch. This team is undisciplined and the back end of that defense is really struggling. The rest of the year will be interesting.
With all that said I will not write them off yet as I don't see them losing again until they get to the sec champ game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Jay Hughes (Oct 17, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Don't know about decline just yet but what I do know Is Bama has lost 3 times now since last oct and was a knats hair from losing 5 times and being 3-3 this season. I have watched them a few times this year and each time I think they look bad. I watched a Texas team beat them up on both lines of scrimmage all game. And there is not a doubt in my mind if Ewers doesn't go down early that game is not even close. With that said I gave them a pass as it just being a bad day but then T A&M happened. They are just off this year which is odd because Saban said it was a rebuilding year last year and then he said they have been locked in this year. If what I'm watching is locked in I'm thinking Saban is starting to lose his touch. This team is undisciplined and the back end of that defense is really struggling. The rest of the year will be interesting.
> With all that said I will not write them off yet as I don't see them losing again until they get to the sec champ game.


I agree with you. I know there are a lot of us Bama fans that have hated our DC since he was put in. We also despise our OC. Hopefully there be some staffing changes at the end of the season. I am not ready to throw the towel in just yet. We had the talent to win it all in 2010 but ended the season with 3 losses. Bama has 5 rings since that season.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2022)

Jay Hughes said:


> I agree with you. I know there are a lot of us Bama fans that have hated our DC since he was put in. We also despise our OC. Hopefully there be some staffing changes at the end of the season. I am not ready to throw the towel in just yet. We had the talent to win it all in 2010 but ended the season with 3 losses. Bama has 5 rings since that season.


I don’t see why y’all despise your OC. Bama has been scoring a lot of points this year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2022)

????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


>



?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


>


Gotta love Lane Kiffin lol


----------



## Jay Hughes (Oct 17, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> I don’t see why y’all despise your OC. Bama has been scoring a lot of points this year.


Not sure if you watched all the games since Bo’B has been there but there is no creativity. Same thing every time. We score points in spite of him. Doesn’t try to create favorable matchups. Very predictable.


----------



## Deerhead (Oct 17, 2022)

Go ahead and boast all you want.  Yes Bama lost.  Yes there were a couple of bad calls.  But it doesn’t matter.  All I will say is I will be watching Nov 5th when you play TN.  Win or loose I am still a Bama fan


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 17, 2022)

Jay Hughes said:


> I agree with you. I know there are a lot of us Bama fans that have hated our DC since he was put in. We also despise our OC. Hopefully there be some staffing changes at the end of the season. I am not ready to throw the towel in just yet. We had the talent to win it all in 2010 but ended the season with 3 losses. Bama has 5 rings since that season.


I think the oc is fine but the DC will probably not be around after the season is my guess. No mater what happens from here my hat is off to Saban and what he has done at Bama.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 17, 2022)

Most overly paid refs I’ve seen .


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 17, 2022)

Lots of folks talked about Kirby cussing. ?
What u think went on yesterday and today. ?


----------



## kingfish (Oct 17, 2022)

That's the one thing I just can't understand with Bama is how undisciplined they are.  Maybe the kids are so used to dad yelling that they don't pay attention anymore ? Maybe after the NIL money is in the bank no one is scared of authority anymore ?  Reminds me of some of the Gator teams that couldn't get out of their own way.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2022)

king killer delete said:


> Most overly paid refs I’ve seen .


Oh, man. That’s so rich.  You Bammers better be thankful them refs bailed you out in the Texas game. Y’all SHOULD be on your second loss right now, possibly on a 3rd.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2022)

kingfish said:


> That's the one thing I just can't understand with Bama is how undisciplined they are.  Maybe the kids are so used to dad yelling that they don't pay attention anymore ? Maybe after the NIL money is in the bank no one is scared of authority anymore ?  Reminds me of some of the Gator teams that couldn't get out of their own way.


I think NIL has affected some of these guys. I truly do believe it’s caused a lot of these guys to lose focus. Said this on here before. Instead of focusing on football, they have some decent money in their pockets and want to stay out late and goof off. They aren’t worried about a curfew, or a football game.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 17, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> He needs to calm down. One of them hip replacement screws liable to come unloose.


Is he screaming "Aflac"?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Is he screaming "Aflac"?


You’re pretty close!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Lots of folks talked about Kirby cussing. ?
> What u think went on yesterday and today. ?


My mom the Alabama fan is convinced Nick saban don’t cuss his players. Talk about living in a bubble.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 17, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Remember, nobody beats Bama. They beat themselves.


And when UT does, it was the refs. Never mind they was already one of the highest penalized teams in cfb coming in


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 18, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Oh, man. That’s so rich.  You Bammers better be thankful them refs bailed you out in the Texas game. Y’all SHOULD be on your second loss right now, possibly on a 3rd.


Your so blinded that you don’t see it. All week the media had a Tennessee blow out . Clearly there were calls that Tennessee was allowed to get away with. Now is Bama with out sin. But with the sports gambling going on and all . Well just remember Georgia can have the same thing done To them. I want to see the game called in a fair way. I doesn’t matter who the team is. Don’t go blindly into the night. Georgia is clearly a great team but you call Alabama inbreds stay tuned hopefully They get a taste of what they did in Knoxville handed to them in Athens.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 18, 2022)

king killer delete said:


> Your so blinded that you don’t see it. All week the media had a Tennessee blow out . Clearly there were calls that Tennessee was allowed to get away with. Now is Bama with out sin. But with the sports gambling going on and all . Well just remember Georgia can have the same thing done To them. I want to see the game called in a fair way. I doesn’t matter who the team is. Don’t go blindly into the night. Georgia is clearly a great team but you call Alabama inbreds stay tuned hopefully They get a taste of what they did in Knoxville handed to them in Athens.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 18, 2022)

king killer delete said:


> Your so blinded that you don’t see it. All week the media had a Tennessee blow out . Clearly there were calls that Tennessee was allowed to get away with. Now is Bama with out sin. But with the sports gambling going on and all . Well just remember Georgia can have the same thing done To them. I want to see the game called in a fair way. I doesn’t matter who the team is. Don’t go blindly into the night. Georgia is clearly a great team but you call Alabama inbreds stay tuned hopefully They get a taste of what they did in Knoxville handed to them in Athens.




The REFS weren't the ones missing field goals and turning the ball over and allowing 12.5 yards a passing play on defense!


----------



## Jay Hughes (Oct 18, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


>


???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 18, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> The REFS weren't the ones missing field goals and turning the ball over and allowing 12.5 yards a passing play on defense!


I agree completely. I thought that 18 penalties to 6 is a little outrageous and I didn't like a few myself but, with all that said Bama still should have won the game and didn't because they didn't execute. The players lost the game, not the refs


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 18, 2022)

Your hate for Bama blinds you


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 18, 2022)

Go back and watch


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2022)

The refs finally called a Bama game correctly if you ask me. Bama has  been getting away with too many penalties. Not anymore I hope. Bout time.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 18, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


>


????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 18, 2022)

Honestly football is about as fake as wrestling. They’ve got us all hook, line and sinker.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 18, 2022)

king killer delete said:


> Your so blinded that you don’t see it. All week the media had a Tennessee blow out . Clearly there were calls that Tennessee was allowed to get away with. Now is Bama with out sin. But with the sports gambling going on and all . Well just remember Georgia can have the same thing done To them. I want to see the game called in a fair way. I doesn’t matter who the team is. Don’t go blindly into the night. Georgia is clearly a great team but you call Alabama inbreds stay tuned hopefully They get a taste of what they did in Knoxville handed to them in Athens.


Hunh? I want to see the games called fairly as well. Who the heck don’t? I don’t want to see any team robbed by poor officiating. Not even Bama. But I don’t think the refs robbed Bama against Tennessee. Bama had their chance to win, and blew it.

And I’ve never called Bama inbreds. 

And my Dawgs had better be ready for Tennessee. You’re right about that. But you know what? Tennessee better be ready for us too. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 18, 2022)

king killer delete said:


> Go back and watch


Serious question. Tell us what are we to look for? What happened?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 18, 2022)

king killer delete said:


> Your hate for Bama blinds you





king killer delete said:


> Go back and watch


I watched them score 21 points on Bama in the 1st qtr! 385 yards in the air and 182 on the ground,  2 turnovers, missed points.. The Vols averaged 12.8 yards a throw!!!!!! That's an automatic 1st down each toss!


Yep,. all the refs fault!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 18, 2022)

I sure hate that I missed Paul Finebaum yesterday. I bet that was a doozie of a show with all them distraught Bammers calling in. I can hear it now.

Let’s go to Cooter in Fatback Alabama. Cooter, you there? Uh, yeah, hey Pawwwl. Uh, we got robbed, Pawwwwl. Them refs ort to be ashamed of themselves. Don’t they know that‘s Nick Saban, Pawwwl? How can we beat Teenersee and them dirty refs, Pawwwl?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 18, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Serious question. Tell us what are we to look for? What happened?



He’s probably talking about the PI against Bama that negated an int on 4th down. That was payback from the earlier PI called incorrectly against Tn in the end zone.

Few iffy calls in this game. Welcome to what the rest of the cfb world has dealt with for yrs ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 18, 2022)

SpotandStalk said:


> He’s probably talking about the PI against Bama that negated an int on 4th down. That was payback from the earlier PI called incorrectly against Tn in the end zone.
> 
> Few iffy calls in this game. Welcome to what the rest of the cfb world has dealt with for yrs ?


I see. And they still could’ve won at the end.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 18, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 18, 2022)

Lawd have mercy! Us Dawgs sure better hope we beat Tennessee.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 18, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> I see. And they still could’ve won at the end.


?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 18, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


>


?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 18, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> I see. And they still could’ve won at the end.


We did gift them a walk in fumble and the refs did give them a td. Called PI on UT defense,  when it was actually offensive PI. So one could say, UT should have won by double digits. Loved the dramatic ending though


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> I sure hate that I missed Paul Finebaum yesterday. I bet that was a doozie of a show with all them distraught Bammers calling in. I can hear it now.
> 
> Let’s go to Cooter in Fatback Alabama. Cooter, you there? Uh, yeah, hey Pawwwl. Uh, we got robbed, Pawwwwl. Them refs ort to be ashamed of themselves. Don’t they know that‘s Nick Saban, Pawwwl? How can we beat Teenersee and them dirty refs, Pawwwl?


We watched and what a great laugh we had. Ya'll shoulda heard Legend.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 18, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> And I’ve never called Bama inbreds.


I have


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 18, 2022)

Throwback said:


> I have



That goes for the whole state of Alabama. Which includes Auburn.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 18, 2022)

This ref cost us the game thing is hilarious. I thought (according to Bammers) only uga fans did thst?. It's all over social media (the crying thst is)


----------



## Throwback (Oct 18, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> This ref cost us the game thing is hilarious. I thought (according to Bammers) only uga fans did thst?. It's all over social media (the crying thst is)


 yep!! 
Alabama shirts gonna be on sale at Walmart they lose another game


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 18, 2022)

I know this is piling on, but it is funny:


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 18, 2022)

As if things couldn't get any worse, I have to put on orange now to go hunting. All the rest of college football has to wait until the Dawgs lose if they want revenge. I'm not piling on because what comes around goes around. I bet you wouldn't have to dig too deep to find every college teams fan base crying over calls. It's coming and it'll get pointed out. I still don't see how grown people get so caught up over some millionaire teenagers playing a game. It's pure entertainment so enjoy. And yes, it's not far from wrastling! Can you smell what BGL is cookin! Woooo!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2022)

Couldn't help myself.?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> As if things couldn't get any worse, I have to put on orange now to go hunting.!


I don't wear it... And I hunt every weekend..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't wear it... And I hunt every weekend..


Just like Slayer, always asking for it?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2022)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Just like Slayer, always asking for it?


Difference is, I know I'm asking for it.

You say and do things, thinking you are right. Like the callers into Finebaum....


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 19, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Lawd have mercy! Us Dawgs sure better hope we bet Tennessee.


See Silver, you even got it right subconsciously…..”bet” Tennessee


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2022)

LEGHORN said:


> See Silver, you even got it right subconsciously…..”bet” Tennessee



A typo on his part doesn't justify the LOVE you have for them. Try again...


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 19, 2022)

Don’t love any of them. Just a casual realistic observer. Delusional, obnoxious homerism is a bad look.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2022)

LEGHORN said:


> Don’t love any of them. Just a casual realistic observer. Delusional, obnoxious homerism is a bad look.



Realistic observer and not delusional..

ME: Facts
UGA is #1. UGA is the reigning National Champions. And favored to win that game by non biased folks. It's also in Athens. We have better coaches and players. More depth.

You: Your opinion.
Uhhhhh... Voltards are gonna win.. cause... I'm real man...


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2022)

LEGHORN said:


> See Silver, you even got it right subconsciously…..”bet” Tennessee


I fixed it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> A typo on his part doesn't justify the LOVE you have for them. Try again...


I had to correct that typo. Glad he pointed it out.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 20, 2022)

Vols / bama game replay is on the sec network if anyone is interested. I just wanted to see Saban lose it again. I’m happy for the day.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 20, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Vols / bama game replay is on the sec network if anyone is interested. I just wanted to see Saban lose it again. I’m happy for the day.
> 
> View attachment 1184176
> 
> View attachment 1184177



Saban could be Will Muschamps father ?


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 20, 2022)

One thing about Bama very un Saban like are the back to back games with 14 and 17
Penalties. They could have 3-4 loses no doubt.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 21, 2022)

Y’all ought not to pick on Bama like this. What did they do to deserve this?


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Oct 21, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Y’all ought not to pick on Bama like this. What did they do to deserve this?



^^^^^^^^^     ?      ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 21, 2022)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1184411
> ^^^^^^^^^     ?      ^^^^^^^^^


You ought not to post such hurtful images like that. Remember, our Bama brothers are hurting right now. They need our love and support during these dark times. They have feelings too.

Just kidding! To heck with Bama! 

LOW TIDE!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## poohbear (Oct 22, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Hunh? I want to see the games called fairly as well. Who the heck don’t? I don’t want to see any team robbed by poor officiating. Not even Bama. But I don’t think the refs robbed Bama against Tennessee. Bama had their chance to win, and blew it.
> 
> And I’ve never called Bama inbreds.
> 
> ...


Kirby said we are not going to be The Hunted this year


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 22, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> You ought not to post such hurtful images like that. Remember, our Bama brothers are hurting right now. They need our love and support during these dark times. They have feelings too.
> 
> Just kidding! To heck with Bama!
> 
> ...


Sorry. Just couldn't resist. ??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 22, 2022)

Just a little reminder that the Vols are still a trash team..


----------



## Throwback (Oct 22, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Y’all ought not to pick on Bama like this. What did they do to deserve this?


They think we want to be them


----------



## Throwback (Oct 22, 2022)

I can tell you my Facebook page sure has been quiet this week.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 22, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1184253


??????


----------

